# WiRNS 1.3.2



## rbolen70

*WiRNS 1.3.2 Released!*

*Features:*
Alternative guide delivery (Canadians, other non-Americans, 4DTV).
Supports XMLTV guide data (Canadians, other non-Americans).
Configurable channel lineup offsets.
Web based channel guide.
Low Bandwidth/Dial-up version of Web based channel guide.
Web based ReplayGuide - see what's recorded.
Web based ToDo list - see what's going to record.
Schedule daily/weekly netconnects.
Automatic/Manual software updates for WiRNS via WiRNSMon.
Service control and many more options via WiRNSMon.
Web based scheduling for 4000/5000 users.
Download or schedule download of multiple shows to your WiRNS PC.
Downloaded shows are DVA compatable (Add your WiRNS shows directory to DVA).
Automatic update of your Poopli account for your Replays.
UPNP server.
Virtual Replay - View your WiRNS ReplayGuide on your Replays.
Virtual Replay - Stream downloaded shows to your Replay.
Change show recording options.
Web page security.
Use a secondary web port in case your ISP blocks port 80.
Web-based remote control.
Automatically grabs Zap2it lineup info and adds to discovered Replays during setup.
Support for up to 3 Zap2it accounts = up to 12 channel lineups.
Runs as a service on Windows NT/2K/XP.
Can run in a hidden window on Windows 9x/ME.
Show searching - better than Replay's.
PPV Support for DISH Network.
Set your own time to update the channel guide.
NTP Client for the WiRNS Computer.
NTP "server"/proxy.
DNS "server"/proxy - local LAN only.
Set your own NTP server IP
registry setting at HKLM\\SOFTWARE\\WiRNS\\configuration\

tpip.
System tray service monitor/controller for Win9x/ME/NT/2K/XP.
Headend Remapper
An example remapchan.csv.sample file is included which is already setup for 4DTV.
Selective plugin loading via registry HKLM\\SOFTWARE\\WiRNS\\plugins - 1 loads, 0 doesn't load.
Support for WiRNS behind NAT router for remote ReplayTV's (see wirns.hosts).
"Automagic" (almost) Dish PPV settings.
Force a net connect via the WiRNS web page.
Grabs a screen-shot of your replay.
Control updates/scheduling via MyReplayTV.com.
Database integrity validation.
Plus too much more to list here.

*Included Plugins:*
 j.m.'s GetShellCommands, NoSoftwareUpdate and IVSProvider plugins.

*Requires:*
 .NET Framework v1.1 or higher

*Upgrading:*
Only upgrade 1.3.1.26 and higher..

*Where can I get it?*
Click HERE and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom and download the latest version.


----------



## Bigjohns

can I:

1 -flag channels to show "repeat" flag based on first air date> aka USA and SciFi that dont flag anything...


2 - globally say "if the show says it starts at 9:59, it really starts at 10"


John


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigjohns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can I:
> 
> 1 -flag channels to show "repeat" flag based on first air date> aka USA and SciFi that dont flag anything...



Not yet. I've looked into this before and don't think that you can tell the Replay this.



> Quote:
> 2 - globally say "if the show says it starts at 9:59, it really starts at 10"
> 
> 
> John



I may look into this in the future, but in the meantime, the show pop-up window displays the exact start time and you can then use the start early or start late boxes to adjust for that.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan -


All you have to do is have an algorithm that looks at the "first aired date" and if it's more than x days ago, manually add the R flag.


As to number 2, can this be used to modify existing records??


John


----------



## rbolen70

New feature added...


Use Original Air Date to flag shows as Repeat - "Days for Repeat flag" on the DataDirect config page.


Run the Updater to get this feature.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Today's build...


**** Update to 1.3.2 ONLY


DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Right-click on WiRNSMon in the system tray and click "Check for Updates" or "WiRNS Update" under the Adminstration link on the web page.


WiRNSMon will automatically download any new files and restart WiRNS.


If you are running 1.3.2, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.2 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.2:


1.3.2.x x/x/2005

WiRNS

1. Added ProgramFlags, PartsRecord and MovieRecord to downloaded shows and served shows. If none exist, default to TV-Rating as only ProgramFlags.

2. Fix record from show search.

3. Added more index page stuff.

4. More ToDo work.

5. Fix xml end tag.

6. Use Original Air Date to flag shows as Repeat - "Days for Repeat flag" on the DataDirect config page.

7. Display IVSMagic transfers on Index page - if IVSMagic is installed on same PC.


----------



## Bigjohns

Thank You!


----------



## chriv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New feature added...
> 
> 
> Use Original Air Date to flag shows as Repeat - "Days for Repeat flag" on the DataDirect config page.



Thanks a million! I cannot wait to try this out. This will make the "First Run Only" feature on the Replay actually worth something on networks like Cartoon Netwoork and USA Network.


Once again, thanks a million!


----------



## rbolen70

Run the updater & you can now grab screenshots from anywhere that you can get to your WiRNS box.











Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.1 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here:

WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.1 10/21/2005

WiRNS

1. Added ProgramFlags, PartsRecord and MovieRecord to downloaded shows and served shows. If none exist, default to TV-Rating as only ProgramFlags.

2. Fix record from show search.

3. Added more index page stuff.

4. More ToDo work.

5. Fix xml end tag.

6. Use Original Air Date to flag shows as Repeat - "Days for Repeat flag" on the DataDirect config page.

7. Display IVSMagic transfers on Index page - if IVSMagic is installed on same PC and there are active transfers.

8. The Dreamer's additions to flagging repeats.

9. Updated ZipcodeProvider for local broadcasts - configurable on DataDirect config page.

10. Screenshot from anywhere.

11. Fix problem of Replay rebooting when streaming some shows.

12. Option to leave (HDTV) in description for Poopli updates.

13. cj2's Dish PPV/Daylight savings fix.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## sudhs

To All ReplayTV Gurus (Ryan, Kjac etc.)


This is to remind you that though it has been a long time since I logged on to this forum, but all your efforts are very sincerely appreciated by each member of this community. You all have always exceeded our expectations and shown the best of your tech expertise as and when required. Keep up the good work. I very strongly support that WIRNS should now be made public at the CNET website ( www.cnet.com ).


Ryan, what do you think about it ? Isn't it time that people reconized all you gurus' efforts and make use of this wonderful service. I've come across atleast 2 people who own replaytv but did not know about WIRNS. They were so surprised when I explained the entire stuff to them. I'm sure that if WIRNS goes public, a lot of user base will start using it thereby making it a huge success, as it is now.


----------



## rbolen70

sudhs,


Thanks! Maybe soon.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Run the updater to get this new feature:


Added multiple show paths. Limit to 5 and separate with ";"s.

ex: d:\\wirns\\shows;D:\\DVArchive\\Local_Guide


I've tested streaming with a network drive as one of the paths and it worked.


Ryan


----------



## chriv

I absolutely COULD NOT get WiRNS to do a GUIDE UPDATE today. I rolled WiRNS back to a previous version (my backup from the "Backup 2005-10-23 08.49.39" folder), and the guide update appears to be working again.


I can post my log files if you want, but I have a feeling that this might be a problem for everyone who has done the latest update.


You may want to see if you can do a GUIDE UPDATE in the current build of WiRNS. I could not.


----------



## Bigjohns

where do we do this?


----------



## rbolen70

Guide problem fixed.


thx.. Ryan


----------



## chriv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guide problem fixed.
> 
> 
> thx.. Ryan



No. Thank you.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.2 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.2 10/28/2005

WiRNS

1. Made Zap2it Web Timeout message "pretty".

2. Fix streaming shows.

3. Added multiple show paths. Limit to 5 and separate with ";"s.

ex: d:\\wirns\\shows;d:\\D:\\DVArchive\\Local_Guide

4. More identification features for DVA.

5. Added fix for non-existant show path.

6. Final work on replying with replayguide file.

7. Added edit show info.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## rxman

don't you sleep?....hehe!

just wanted to thank you for your ongoing development on Wirns...it's great!

still waiting for the ir-port out to start my Mr. Coffee in am...hah!

you work is very much appreciated.

rxman


----------



## E_One




> Quote:
> 3. Added multiple show paths. Limit to 5 and separate with ";"s.
> 
> ex: d:\\wirns\\shows;d:\\D:\\DVArchive\\Local_Guide



Does this also means if the disk in one of the path is full, it goes the the next path?


Thanks for the updates.


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *E_One* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does this also means if the disk in one of the path is full, it goes the the next path?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the updates.



That's correct.











Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

and where in the configuration do we enter these paths? does wirns read/utilize DVArchive data?


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigjohns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and where in the configuration do we enter these paths? does wirns read/utilize DVArchive data?



WiRNS config page & show path & yes.










Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

you mean there:
Code:


Code:


Downloaded Shows Directory:

I can type in my DVarchive paths? The local guide paths or the import paths?


----------



## lordbry

I just stumbled across this message and WiRNS sounds great!


However I couldn't find a web page or other single source of information to tell me all about it, its features, etc. Does anyone have a link for this info or does it not exist?


My best guess about what WiRNS does is that it controls any replay TV's on your network and tells them what to do. So as you can see I need more info!







Thanks.


----------



## Bigjohns

look at the top message in this thread.


Hey Ryan -


It's not picking up all the files in my DVA directories... like 20 episodes of Battlestar...


----------



## l8er




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lordbry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However I couldn't find a web page ...



You/re kidding right? Google it first


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigjohns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> look at the top message in this thread.
> 
> 
> Hey Ryan -
> 
> 
> It's not picking up all the files in my DVA directories... like 20 episodes of Battlestar...



It should work if you add your Local_Guide path to the shows directory.


Is there anything in the debug.log?


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

no... it was a SPACE after the ;


Check your PM!


John


----------



## Bigjohns

chek that pm again..


----------



## E_One

Just notice that my HDTV recordings do not have (HDTV) in the description anymore. I checked the following options: Expose HDTV Flag (if enabled) to Poopli in WiRNS and Flag HDTV in data direct configuration. I noticed this since the last time i upgraded to the new version.


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *E_One* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just notice that my HDTV recordings do not have (HDTV) in the description anymore. I checked the following options: Expose HDTV Flag (if enabled) to Poopli in WiRNS and Flag HDTV in data direct configuration. I noticed this since the last time i upgraded to the new version.



Are you proxying your guide data to DNNA?


Ryan


----------



## E_One

Yes I am. In the data direct configuration Proxy Zap2it Lineup to DNNA is checked. should i cleared that option?


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *E_One* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes I am. In the data direct configuration Proxy Zap2it Lineup to DNNA is checked. should i cleared that option?



Depends.. If you gain the replayzones via DNNA, you loose the HDTV flag. But, if you don't use zones, uncheck it.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Wanted to note something available via the updater as of today.


WiRNS will go through and check for duplicate shows on all replays and mark them with a yellow background. If the show is downloaded, the background is green, BUT if there is a duplicate show among the replays AND downloaded, the background is light-purple.


Also, The Dreamer added the hider features for Poopli updates on the back-end. I have yet to add it to the web page. If you want to use it, run the Poopli Updater, hide the shows, then copy the .hide.xml to your WiRNS directory.


Ryan


----------



## chriv

I have noticed that the status page in WiRNS used to be almost instantaneous. But, ever since WiRNS started checking to see if a show is recording/receiving on a Replay, the time it takes to build that page has increased considerably, especially if you have a lot of shows on your replays. It appears (but I could be wrong) that WiRNS is re-aquiring the Replay guides EVERY time you refresh the status page now.


Would it be too much to ask for a way/option/checkbox to turn this off? I really don't care if WiRNS knows if my replay is recording/receiving, and the extended wait on the status page really has no benefit to me.


Either way, thanks for all your hard work, Ryan!


----------



## chriv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WiRNS will go through and check for duplicate shows on all replays and mark them with a yellow background. If the show is downloaded, the background is green, BUT if there is a duplicate show among the replays AND downloaded, the background is light-purple.



Cool! That's useful.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, The Dreamer added the hider features for Poopli updates on the back-end. I have yet to add it to the web page. If you want to use it, run the Poopli Updater, hide the shows, then copy the .hide.xml to your WiRNS directory.



Cool! Also very useful. Now I can hide my "Baby Einstein"s that I recorded for my daughter off of our DVDs and people will stop asking for them on Poopli.


----------



## chriv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have noticed that the status page in WiRNS used to be almost instantaneous. But, ever since WiRNS started checking to see if a show is recording/receiving on a Replay, the time it takes to build that page has increased considerably, especially if you have a lot of shows on your replays.



I just did an update. It appears you have fixed this already! Thanks!


----------



## Bigjohns

Hmm. Just did an update, and it won't start. All I get is the "yellow" icon... ARRGH.


whoah. It did start. Finally:
Code:


Code:


[2005-11-04 20:33:52] Checking Database...
[2005-11-04 20:33:52] Starting WiRNS as a Service
[2005-11-04 20:33:52] WiRNS v1.3 build 2 revision 3 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70
[2005-11-04 20:33:52] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop, The Dreamer and all the other Replay Hackers out there.
[2005-11-04 20:33:52] Initializing.
[2005-11-04 20:33:52] Loading configuration
[2005-11-04 20:33:52] Starting WiRNS
[2005-11-04 20:33:52] Configured to update guide at: 10:00 AM
[2005-11-04 20:33:52] Configured to force net connects at: 4:00 AM on Sunday
[2005-11-04 21:05:03] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Bed Room(192.168.2.41)
[2005-11-04 21:05:09] Parsed 54/54 entries.

It took 32 minutes to start??!


----------



## rbolen70

It took mine about 4 seconds (without loading guide data). Reboot & see if there's a difference.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

I did reboot - the first time I stopped and restarted the service.

Also, check your PM - still having that issue we talked about.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.3 Posted


Happy Wednesday!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here:

WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.3 11/9/2005

WiRNS

1. Added Downloaded show directory list on index page.

2. Depreciated - Added blinking icon next to replay on index page if the replay is recieving/recording a


show(s).

3. XML fixes.

4. Mark already recorded shows as 'Already Recorded' - green icon - in ToDo.

5. Highlight downloaded shows in ReplayGuide.

6. Add Replay Type to Edit Show Details.

7. Allow shows to be removed from download queue while timed download is in progress.

8. Fix zipcode and headend responses for DVA.

9. Add current recordings/IVS receives ("Current Recording" under Tools Menu).

10. Cancel download from anywhere will only cancel the show specified.

11. Add the extra content that the Updater puts into the XML file.

12. Added title text to recording icons.

13. In ReplayGuide; Yellow=show is on another Replay, Green=show is downloaded, Light Purple=downloaded


and on another Replay.

14. Fix mpeg type in edit show.

15. Auto-rebuild WiRNS' replayguide after show edit.

16. Fix download show db problem.

17. Provide link to IVSMagic status page if sends in progress.

18. Rotate log files in menu.

19. Refresh recording data on current recordings page.

20. New feature! SmartDownload will auto-throttle show downloads to 300k if the Replay is recording or


receiving on a per-show basis. SmartDownload will check every 10 minutes to see if the transfer rate can


be increased or if it needs to stay the same. No restrictions for WiRNS or DVA downloads.

21. Fix changed record options from ToDo.



For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.4 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.4 11/18/2005

WiRNS

1. Work on Duplicate show marking.

2. Fixed SmartDownload.

3. Fixed special chars in xml file for TV station name.

4. Netconnect menu item to web menu and WiRNSMon.

5. Allow WiRNS' RNS port be something other than 80.

6. Add last guide update completed to index page.

7. Add last ToDo Refresh completed to index page.

8. Added restart WiRNS to http and WiRNSmon menus.

9. Fully integrate IVS Sending and RDDNS lookups.

10. Add show parts records to guide data served by WiRNS.

11. Final streaming fix.



For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.5 Posted


Happy Thanksgiving!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here:

WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.5 11/23/2005

WiRNS

1. ToDo Tweaks.

2. Make duplicate show marking case insensitive.

3. Option to register sends with IVSMagic (if configured on WiRNS configuration page).

4. Make when GetNextCall starts configurable.

5. Use new method for IVSM send/receive display on index page. (IVSm 0.9.4.5 or higher only)

6. Flag last guide update if more than 1 day.

7. Add parts info to guide data served by WiRNS.

8. Reset ToDo refresh and Guide Update times if DB doesn't exist.

9. Download All will not download shows already downloaded.



For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## Shades6091

How come nothing ever shows up on my ToDo list or my Channel Guide?


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shades6091* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How come nothing ever shows up on my ToDo list or my Channel Guide?



Probably because you don't have one of the 2 completed:


setup a lineup on Zap2it

associate the lineup with a replay in WiRNS. (edit replays page & then edit the replay)


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.6 Posted


Happy Wednesday!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.6 12/07/2005

WiRNS

1. Add backup & restore db info.

2. Add http timeouts.

3. Add Show Send Protection. Keeps local shows being sent via IVS from being deleted until 100%. ***Requires IVSMagic.

4. Display tuning with offset in todo list.

5. IVSProvider update for backup RDDNS servers.

6. Fix rotate debug.log file.

7. Change menu spacing.

8. Added support for IVSBase.



For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## Revwillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 8. Added support for IVSBase.
> 
> 
> -



??? eh?


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Revwillie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ??? eh?


 www.ivsbase.com 


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

I wanted to take a moment to thank L8er for donating the domain name wirns.com.


WiRNS can now be found by typing www.wirns.com .


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.7 Posted


Happy Thursday!


Go to http://www.wirns.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.7 12/15/2005

WiRNS

1. User-selectable number of hours to display in channel guide.

2. Fixed not being able to write to debug log if rotated.

3. Option to display Clawfoot priorities in ToDo List.

4. Fix issue with not displaying all IVSM transfers on index page.

5. Skip logon for trusted IP/subnets (comma separated). ex: 192.168.1,192.168.2.15

6. Fix server response if DNNA's servers are down. - drlava

7. Moved Update Poopli & IVSBase and Proxy Guide Data to each replay's config.

8. Fix recordings not showing up in Channel Guide.


** Clean install and upgrade tested.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.8 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to http://www.wirns.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.8 1/13/2006

WiRNS

1. Don't use the repeat flag if the replay proxies guide data from DNNA.

2. Copy logs to temp files before viewing.

3. Catch and write log erros to console.

4. Use channel Categories for WiRNS shows.

5. Dish PPV year rollover fix, and support for mpaa/stars ratings.

6. Maintain/Use dropdown list of ISNs and nicknames for show sends.

7. Centralized sql logging.

8. Fixed lineups issue with multiple dd accounts.

9. Handle up-to-date replayguides.

10. The Dreamer - to overcome limit on number of lineups to DVArchive, create an option to only reveal WiRNS lineups when DVArchive is connecting thru WiRNS.

11. Auto-add ISN/Nicknames on lookup. Edit/Delete via ISN Lookup page.

12. Can change show category when changing recording options from the ToDo page.

13. Add last refresh time to ToDo List and Replay Guide pages.

14. Can change replays (reschedule) shows from ToDo page.

15. Add option to group ReplayGuide by Category.

16. ToDo tweaks.

17. Fix 4k's guide creation.

18. Add Favorite Channel groups for displaying the channel guide.

19. sqlite3.dll ver 3.2.8.

20. Add "Repeat" flag to ToDo and ShowSearch show descriptions.

21. Fix download later.



For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan!


Updated a couple times in the last few days - Lost my guide in DVarchive first... then updated and it worked (after changing zip code), but now I have no guide in WIRNS?! Whats up!?


----------



## rbolen70

Double-check your replays config, that they have lineups. Can you select a replay on the WiRNS channel guide?


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.9 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to http://www.wirns.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.9 2/11/2006

WiRNS

1. Serve channels in order even when proxied and using local PPV data.

2. 1-Click show send! Automatic processing of Poopli emails via internal POP3/MAPI client. Requests displayed on What's Happening and IVSTracker pages.

3. WiRNS' Virtual Replay! Send local shows (no receiving period). Set the ispport - restart & then either edit & save (with no changes) the wirns replay or delete & rescan.

4. Add IVSTracker (4k & 5k Replays) to track IVS sends and receives via the What's Happening page and it's own page.

5. Add sort options to the ReplayGuide page.

6. Fix 4k Theme recordings/schedules.

7. Fix problem of using the name "favorites" for channel favorites.

8. Fix IVSM info in index page and use MPGStart time to calculate estimated completion.

9. Fix crypto timeoffset calculation with IVSProvider. - caused shows with -1 mb size.

10. IVSTracker receive tweaks.

11. Mark duplicate shows by title, episode and description.

12. Display IVSTracker on it's own page.

13. Change date/time display format to MM/dd/yyyy.

14 Sqlite3.dll ver 3.3.3.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.10 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to http://www.wirns.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.10 3/3/2006

WiRNS

1. Add configurable IVS Tracker interval.

2. Split out IVS configuration options to a separate page.

3. Fix Remote Control.

4. Implement Zap2it's suggested time to download guide.

5. Fix guide download from triggering twice in a day.

6. Keep all windows in same browser window when selected from menu.

7. Use ReplayTV-style guide auto-udpate. Manual guide update will grab full data.

8. Add an extra day for ReplayTV-style guide auto-update.

9. Add IVSBase email processing.

10. Put Zap2it expiry message in RED Letters when 
11. Add events configuration. Allows to run processes after events completed.

12. Fix ReplayGuide times for 4k.

13. Add IVSTracker email request notice on the index page.

14. Sqlite3.dll ver 3.3.4.

15. Initial setup gets local DNS server.

16. Recompile as Release.

17. If WiRNSMon is launched after install, then it's added to Windows startup. If not, it won't. Then, it's configurable on the wirns config page.

18. Added link on index page for Cody's WiRNS Online Documentation hosted at L8er's site.



For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## j.m.

ok, I am messing around with WiRNS for the first time since the old days when I wrote the GetShellCommands etc. plugin for it. I am having a lot of problems. It doesn't seem very stable and the web interface hangs a lot. The most pressing problem is that I get an "Unable to display the ReplayGuide. Please try again." error message when trying to view the ReplayGuide of my ReplayTVs. This is a fresh install and I believe it is correctly configured (all ReplayTVs detected and added properly by the scan function), so I am not sure what is going on. The log indicates that X items were added to the ReplayGuide also. I just can't see them due to the error.


The exception I get is
Code:


Code:


[3/3/2006 20:15:57] DoReplayGuide: System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoReplayGuide(String requestValues)

Ryan, thoughts?


[EDIT - Ok, I figured it out. WiRNS doesn't like how I name my ReplayTVs. I use curly braces {} in the names. For example, I have a unit named "ABC {MBR}" (which means that RTV is located in the Master Bedroom and is dedicated to recording ABC shows). My other 3 ReplayTVs use the same naming scheme. I assume the braces are causing the exception because I changed the name of to just "ABC" and deleted the other RTVs to test, and it worked. Ryan, please fix this problem if possible. Also, there appears to be some problem whereby deleting RTVs in WiRNS does not take effect until a restart. Sometimes it locks the web GUI up after deleting. this may be related to the problem parsing the curly braces though. WiRNS seems to be working much better now that I removed the {} from the RTVs' names.]


----------



## Bigjohns

constant crashing after update... arrgh! Help!


----------



## Bigjohns

application has generated an exception that could not be handled


process ID 0x8c4 (2244) Thread ID 0x440 (1088)


----------



## rbolen70

Bigjohns,


Reboot & see if there was a hung process.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j.m.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok, I am messing around with WiRNS for the first time since the old days when I wrote the GetShellCommands etc. plugin for it. I am having a lot of problems. It doesn't seem very stable and the web interface hangs a lot. The most pressing problem is that I get an "Unable to display the ReplayGuide. Please try again." error message when trying to view the ReplayGuide of my ReplayTVs. This is a fresh install and I believe it is correctly configured (all ReplayTVs detected and added properly by the scan function), so I am not sure what is going on. The log indicates that X items were added to the ReplayGuide also. I just can't see them due to the error.
> 
> 
> The exception I get is
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [3/3/2006 20:15:57] DoReplayGuide: System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
> at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
> at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
> at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoReplayGuide(String requestValues)
> 
> Ryan, thoughts?
> 
> 
> [EDIT - Ok, I figured it out. WiRNS doesn't like how I name my ReplayTVs. I use curly braces {} in the names. For example, I have a unit named "ABC {MBR}" (which means that RTV is located in the Master Bedroom and is dedicated to recording ABC shows). My other 3 ReplayTVs use the same naming scheme. I assume the braces are causing the exception because I changed the name of to just "ABC" and deleted the other RTVs to test, and it worked. Ryan, please fix this problem if possible. Also, there appears to be some problem whereby deleting RTVs in WiRNS does not take effect until a restart. Sometimes it locks the web GUI up after deleting. this may be related to the problem parsing the curly braces though. WiRNS seems to be working much better now that I removed the {} from the RTVs' names.]



j.m.,


Is everything else working ok? I'll look at why it doesn't like the curly braces.


Thanks!


Ryan


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> j.m.,
> 
> 
> Is everything else working ok? I'll look at why it doesn't like the curly braces.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ryan



Other than the unexpected behavior of IVSTracker as I noted here , everything seems to work okay once I got rid of the curly braces.


----------



## Bigjohns




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bigjohns,
> 
> 
> Reboot & see if there was a hung process.
> 
> 
> Ryan



I did. it's when it first started that it gives that error.


however, over night - it seems to have started itself and is working / serving guide data.


John


----------



## Bigjohns

just got another upgrade, and the same error when Wirns tries to restart.


JUST FYI: I'm on win2k, and have multiple IP addresses bound to my NIC. One is for everything including wirns, the other for DVA.


John


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.11 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to http://www.wirns.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.11 3/31/2006

WiRNS

1. Dish PPV fix.

2. Just In Time Recordings - Automatically schedule to record shows based on Title Keywords.

3. Update WiRNSMon with timezone fix.

4. Fix IVSTRacker display showid as title when send initiated from other app/replay.

5. Improve database concurrency.

6. Point Updater URL to wirns.com. This might result in all files being downloaded after the next run of the updater.

7. Fix channel guide provider's errors.

8. Fix replayguide show padding/duration.

9. Made WiRNSService thread higher priority at startup.

10. Add download now option for queued downloads.

11. db Transaction changes.

12. Compile sqlite3.dll from source with options set.

13. Allow spaces in bypass ip list.

14. Add option to check for available slots without scheduling a recording.

15. Complete work to display last Net Connect times.

16. OnlyWiRNSforDVA would show being checked if Force GetNextCall was checked. chriv

17. Limit IVS transfers on a per-show basis. If you set for 16K, each IVS transfer will get 16K of bandwidth.

18. Add index page menu item on WiRNSMon.

19. Limit category name to 15 chars as on replay.

20. Compress (via gzip for now) some web pages when client can accept gzip.

21. Reformat screen shot image as jpg.

22. Redirect to intended page after login.

23. Clicking on a show title, actors or guests from the ReplayGuide and show search pop-ups will do a show search on imdb.com.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## Bigjohns

does IVStracker work without IVSmagic?


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigjohns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does IVStracker work without IVSmagic?




Yup.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

for all replays? or just local sends?


Only one that has updated on my list is a local send.


John


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigjohns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> for all replays? or just local sends?
> 
> 
> Only one that has updated on my list is a local send.
> 
> 
> John



Do you have your port forwarding pointing to your WiRNS server?


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

like I would if I had IVSmagic? No. Router forwards the ports to the replay units. Replay units use Wirns as DNS, etc. You've seen my config - and fixed it for me too!


John


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigjohns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> like I would if I had IVSmagic? No. Router forwards the ports to the replay units. Replay units use Wirns as DNS, etc. You've seen my config - and fixed it for me too!
> 
> 
> John



You have to forward your IVS ports to your WiRNS PC to use IVSTracker (just like IVSMagic).


----------



## Bigjohns

ahhh.

well, do transfer sessions happen between the replay and the 'client' or do they all happen through the PC? I don't want to add a lot of load to my computer.


John

hey JM - how is the dd-wrt L7 filter working for you?


----------



## Bigjohns

bump for JM...


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.12 Posted


Happy Easter!


Go to http://www.wirns.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.12 4/14/2006

WiRNS

1. Test browser for javascript.

2. Fix a few IVSTracker db statements.

3. More JIT Enhancements.

4. Fix extra netconnect day.

5. sqlite3.dll 3.3.5.

6. Add duration in minutes to show search mouse-over pop-up.

7. Add actual start time on channel guide per show.

8. Speed-up service start-up.

9. Tune ivstracker.



For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## Bigjohns

when sending, I am now getting just a white blank window where it used to be green or red...


----------



## rbolen70

It works now.. That was an intermediate update when I re-implemented process-queueing to make it more thread-safe.


Ryan


----------



## ncfoster

I have an ongoing issue with WiRNS updating. Regardless of whether I use the old or new WiRNSmon, I get the same errors. The errors are as follows:



> Quote:
> Stopping WiRNS
> 
> Backing up current installation
> 
> ERROR deleting C:\\WiRNS\\WiRNS.exe :
> 
> Access to the path "C:\\WiRNS\\WiRNS.exe" is denied.
> 
> Updating C:\\WiRNS\\WiRNS.exe
> 
> ERROR updating C:\\WiRNS\\WiRNS.exe :
> 
> Cannot create a file when that file already exists.
> 
> 
> Starting WiRNS
> 
> UPDATE CHECK COMPLETE



Everything prior to this is fine. This issue has persisted for a long time, and through several versions of WiRNS. I usually end up having to un-install and perform a completely new installation for new versions. Obviously, as frequent as the updates are, this gets to be quite a pain.


If anyone has any thoughts on this, please let me know. Thank you in advance.


Nathan Foster


----------



## rbolen70

If it isn't waiting long enough for WiRNS to stop, stop it yourself & then run the updater with WiRNS not running, then start it again.


I'll see if there's something I can do.


Ryan


----------



## ncfoster

Well, that was a somewhat obvious thing to try, but I had not thought of it. It worked, of course. Obviously, it would be nice if this weren't necessary, but it is a decent workaround for now. Thank you.


Nathan Foster


----------



## kh_

Where would I find the latest source code? CVS only has version 0.7a.


Thanks.


----------



## frankz00

Just curious. Is IVS on an internal LAN any faster than IVS over the internet? Over the internet usually takes a full day or two. I would think it would only take a couple of hours over an internal LAN. Am I right?


I'm talking your average run of the mill one hour show.


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankz00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious. Is IVS on an internal LAN any faster than IVS over the internet? Over the internet usually takes a full day or two. I would think it would only take a couple of hours over an internal LAN. Am I right?
> 
> 
> I'm talking your average run of the mill one hour show.




Oh yeah. will be much quicker locally.


Ryan


----------



## djseto

I have two questions about WiRNS:


1. My condo building uses Fusion Broadband for cable, which is a mix of local HD programming + Satellite feeds (provided by DishNetwork),but I am told that the channel lineups arent the same as DishNetworks. I believe that once I get moved in, I will find that the channel lineup is proprietary, therefore making it impossible for my ReplayTV to get the proper lineups. Will I be able to customize my channel lineup so that I can say that "ABC is usually channel 5, but for my its, Channel 7" etc.


2. Do I need PC Server to be constantly on and connected to my network? The first post in this thread says all you need is the .NET framework, so I wasnt sure if I needed a PC to act as my server or if WiRNS runs on the ReplayTv itself?


Thanks


----------



## rf75

Hi - posted a q. about JIT over @ PlanetReplay but only 1 response to date, which was a question I'll answer this evening -


The question: I see no JIT option. Using WiRNS v1.3.2 build 12 - (c) 2006 rbolen70


No messages of interest in either log. I'll dump all the relevant doc here and/or @ PR but this is like the 4th install including on a spanking blank disc, XP-Pro SP2. Am I the only 1 who's ever had this??


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djseto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have two questions about WiRNS:
> 
> 
> 1. My condo building uses Fusion Broadband for cable, which is a mix of local HD programming + Satellite feeds (provided by DishNetwork),but I am told that the channel lineups arent the same as DishNetworks. I believe that once I get moved in, I will find that the channel lineup is proprietary, therefore making it impossible for my ReplayTV to get the proper lineups. Will I be able to customize my channel lineup so that I can say that "ABC is usually channel 5, but for my its, Channel 7" etc.



You should be able to do this with the channel remap.



> Quote:
> 2. Do I need PC Server to be constantly on and connected to my network? The first post in this thread says all you need is the .NET framework, so I wasnt sure if I needed a PC to act as my server or if WiRNS runs on the ReplayTv itself?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes.. and WiRNS runs on the PC itself.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rf75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi - posted a q. about JIT over @ PlanetReplay but only 1 response to date, which was a question I'll answer this evening -
> 
> 
> The question: I see no JIT option. Using WiRNS v1.3.2 build 12 - (c) 2006 rbolen70
> 
> 
> No messages of interest in either log. I'll dump all the relevant doc here and/or @ PR but this is like the 4th install including on a spanking blank disc, XP-Pro SP2. Am I the only 1 who's ever had this??



JIT has been there since 1.3.2.11.


Look under Configuration -> JIT Recordings.


Ryan


----------



## djseto

Sweet. Thanks for the Reply. Looks like I found my new project.


I just went to Zap2it and they actually have the lineup for my Condo development so no remapping is needed!


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan - can you put the color legend somewhere on the replay guide page? i keep forgetting what those color codes mean ...


Also, I wish there was a way, when you open a poopli "send" window (you know, you're about to reply to a guy and send the show...) that you could trigger the send from there. Oh, wishful thinking, i know...


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigjohns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ryan - can you put the color legend somewhere on the replay guide page? i keep forgetting what those color codes mean ...
> 
> 
> Also, I wish there was a way, when you open a poopli "send" window (you know, you're about to reply to a guy and send the show...) that you could trigger the send from there. Oh, wishful thinking, i know...



If you setup WiRNS to check your email, that'll do it.










Also, check the online documentation link on the index page. I think cody has all of the colors there.


Ryan


----------



## rf75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JIT has been there since 1.3.2.11.
> 
> 
> Look under Configuration -> JIT Recordings.
> 
> 
> Ryan



Bring out the stack of Bibles, I'm sure it wasn't there. Didn't do a screen print so you won't believe me. Anyway it's there now - not sure why but I'm not complaining.


WiRNS is a wonderful thing. The only thing that would be better for the Replay/

Wirns/ DVArchive setup would be a "unified" view of all the storage, not broken down by where the shows are actually stored. Wonder if the PC version of Replay will try to do something like this.


I've about 3/4 terabyte of disk storage between the 2 RTVs and my htpc, managing the storage is something computer programs can do without getting bored.


Big Media wants to own and manage the stored shows, but as long as they deliver them to me over the air or otherwise I will take advantage of the cheapness of storage (the electric bill is another story) and roll my own.


Thanks for the come-back.


----------



## joecool335

Hi,


Not sure if this is the correct place to post but... just wanted to know. Is it possible to use other guides that zap2it I would like to use titantv there channel list is much more accurate and never expires. Just wondering...if there is a way would it be very complicated.


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joecool335* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the correct place to post but... just wanted to know. Is it possible to use other guides that zap2it I would like to use titantv there channel list is much more accurate and never expires. Just wondering...if there is a way would it be very complicated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe



Joe,


For now, it's just Zap2it and xmltv. Maybe in the future, but who knows.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.13 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to http://www.wirns.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.13 6/16/2006

WiRNS

1. Add vacation notice to upload to Poopli/IVSBase instead of showlist - via IVS config page.

2. Re-implement Glenn's process queuing.

3. Prevent guide update from happening when todo is running.

4. Added support for Zone recordings in ToDo. Most accurate when using WiRNS guide data. ** can add a LOT of overhead, depending on the zone **

5. Tune ToDo conflict determination.

6. Add more menu options to WiRNSMon.

7. Disable ToDo Zones via ToDoZones regkey.

8. Play shows via web from ReplayGuide pop-up window.

9. Work on IVSBase email processing.

10. Added Play button.

11. Prevent more than one WiRNSmon.exe from running.

12. Default setting for ToDo zones to false in the registry.

13. Use VLC's ActiveX plugin for over-the-WAN transcoding. http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/...20060520-0000/ 

14. Fix marking downloaded shows on the ReplayGuide page.

15. Add CA support for moyekj's version of VLC.

16. Fix marking duplicate shows on the ReplayGuide page.

17. Add Rebuild ReplayGuide for replays on menu and WiRNSMon.



For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

WiRNS is now classified as closed-source FreeWare.

License 

---------------------------------------


----------



## Synapse

I had some trouble getting this new version working under a new install of XP (sp2 w/updates)... but I assume I screwed up the config. Anyway, I am happy to report that I have a successful install of wirns on the new beta 2 of Vista!







However, it is the 1.3.2.12 version.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.14 Posted


Happy Holiday Weekend!


Go to http://www.wirns.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.14 6/30/2006

WiRNS

1. Fix issue with ProxyRequest (many plugins).

2. Add IVSm support for proxies.

3. Consolodate ProxyRequest.

4. Fix show sending/proxying via IVSTracker.

5. Broke out Exe & Dll from WiRNS.exe.

6. Fix WiRNSMon.pdb updating.

7. SQLite 3.3.6.

8. Gzip viewlog & index.

9. Log web access for skip/successful/fail logins.

10. Adjust http timeouts.



For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

WiRNS is now classified as closed-source FreeWare.

License 

---------------------------------------


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.15 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to WiRNS.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.15 8/04/2006

WiRNS

1. Catch header exceptions when proxying requests.

2. Fix Dish PPV listings.

3. Add event trigger after JIT scheduling.

4. Don't check DVA for ivs info during discovery.

5. Consolidate array lists to save memory.

6. Add slider select bar for IVS Throttle Rate.

7. Fix menu double-click issue.

8. Log show requests for play/download.



For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

WiRNS is now classified as closed-source FreeWare.

License 

---------------------------------------


----------



## strangel

I thought I saw a guide on how to do it once before, but i can't find it now- has anyone done this? Is it possible? WiRNS spends ALOT of time pegging my CPU and I'm assuming it's the SQL engine. I have a SQL server here that doesn't do much for me but should easily be able to handle the WiRNS load if a conversion if possible.


Thanks,


Jim


----------



## rbolen70

Not anymore. You might be thinking about the 0.7x version.


Sqlite is hard-coded into the app.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

wins has been crashing every day on me since the last update. Don't know exactly whats causing it - just getting messages in the event log "the wirns service has terminated unexpectedly... it has done this 4 times. Action taken - service restarted"


----------



## rbolen70

What's in the wirns.log and wirns.debug.log when it crashes?


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

I just installed the latest update... so, I'll have a look if it does it again - it just 'locked up'. The wirns mon showed it OK, but would not restart it... the service died.


Now I'm getting odd messages trying to send via WIRNS...

Show: Eureka - Blink (1156910700) sent from sxxxxx88 to 00004-xxxxx-52970 failed.

Remote Replay info:

ISN: 00004-xxxxx-52970 IP: 00004-xxxxx-52970 Port: 29001


why would it show the IVS as the IP?


----------



## Bigjohns

Wirns is using 99%CPU...

Seems to be working, in the background anyway - here is the log.
Code:


Code:


9/1/2006 05:07:57] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/1/2006 05:07:57] [DNS] Returning 67.41.76.188 for rddns-production-1.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.52
[9/1/2006 05:13:03] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/1/2006 05:13:03] [DNS] Returning 67.41.76.188 for rddns-production-1.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.41
[9/1/2006 05:41:20] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/1/2006 05:41:20] [DNS] Returning 66.92.130.50 for rddns-production-2.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.51
[9/1/2006 06:06:26] Bad File: I:\\DVArchive\\Local_guide\\Lost - ... And Found.xml
[9/1/2006 06:06:30] Bad File: e:\\DVarchive\\Local_guide\\Stargate SG-1 - Flesh and Blood.xml
[9/1/2006 06:06:32] Bad File: J:\\dvarchive\\Tru Calling - In the Dark.xml
[9/1/2006 06:06:36] Bad File: J:\\dvarchive\\Battlestar Galactica - Tigh Me Up- Tigh Me Down.xml
[9/1/2006 06:07:58] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/1/2006 06:07:58] [DNS] Returning 67.41.76.188 for rddns-production-1.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.52
[9/1/2006 06:13:03] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/1/2006 06:13:03] [DNS] Returning 67.41.76.188 for rddns-production-1.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.41
[9/1/2006 06:41:21] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/1/2006 06:41:21] [DNS] Returning 66.92.130.50 for rddns-production-2.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.51
[9/1/2006 07:06:27] Bad File: e:\\DVarchive\\Local_guide\\Eureka - Pilot.xml
[9/1/2006 07:06:27] Bad File: J:\\dvarchive\\Rescue Me - Mom.xml
[9/1/2006 07:06:28] Bad File: J:\\dvarchive\\Star Trek- Enterprise - Terra Prime.xml
[9/1/2006 07:06:29] Bad File: J:\\dvarchive\\Star Trek- Enterprise - Terra Prime.xml
[9/1/2006 07:06:29] Bad File: J:\\dvarchive\\Star Trek- Enterprise - Terra Prime.xml
[9/1/2006 07:06:29] Bad File: J:\\dvarchive\\Star Trek- Enterprise - The Aenar.xml
[9/1/2006 07:06:29] Bad File: J:\\dvarchive\\24 - Day 3- 5-00PM - 6-00PM.xml
[9/1/2006 07:06:29] Bad File: J:\\dvarchive\\Star Trek- Enterprise.xml
[9/1/2006 07:06:29] Bad File: J:\\dvarchive\\24 - Day 3- 7-00PM - 8-00PM.xml
[9/1/2006 07:06:41] Bad File: J:\\dvarchive\\Battlestar Galactica - Water.xml
[9/1/2006 07:07:58] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/1/2006 07:07:58] [DNS] Returning 67.41.76.188 for rddns-production-1.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.52

but I'm concerned about it finding all these bad XML files?!


And it's web interface is not responding.


Wirns mon shows GREEN


Here is debug:
Code:


Code:


9/1/2006 06:06:36] GetGuide(): System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file "J:\\dvarchive\\Battlestar Galactica - Tigh Me Up- Tigh Me Down.xml" because it is being used by another process.
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.CreateScanner()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Init()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.GetGuideInfo(Boolean refresh, Int32 rtvVer) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 3685
[9/1/2006 07:06:27] GetGuide(): System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file "e:\\DVarchive\\Local_guide\\Eureka - Pilot.xml" because it is being used by another process.
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.CreateScanner()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Init()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.GetGuideInfo(Boolean refresh, Int32 rtvVer) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 3685
[9/1/2006 07:06:27] GetGuide(): System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file "J:\\dvarchive\\Rescue Me - Mom.xml" because it is being used by another process.
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.CreateScanner()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Init()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.GetGuideInfo(Boolean refresh, Int32 rtvVer) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 3685
[9/1/2006 07:06:28] GetGuide(): System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file "J:\\dvarchive\\Star Trek- Enterprise - Terra Prime.xml" because it is being used by another process.
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.CreateScanner()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Init()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.GetGuideInfo(Boolean refresh, Int32 rtvVer) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 3685
[9/1/2006 07:06:29] GetGuide(): System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file "J:\\dvarchive\\Star Trek- Enterprise - Terra Prime.xml" because it is being used by another process.
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.CreateScanner()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Init()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.GetGuideInfo(Boolean refresh, Int32 rtvVer) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 3685
[9/1/2006 07:06:29] GetGuide(): System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file "J:\\dvarchive\\Star Trek- Enterprise - Terra Prime.xml" because it is being used by another process.
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.CreateScanner()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Init()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.GetGuideInfo(Boolean refresh, Int32 rtvVer) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 3685
[9/1/2006 07:06:29] GetGuide(): System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file "J:\\dvarchive\\Star Trek- Enterprise - The Aenar.xml" because it is being used by another process.
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.CreateScanner()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Init()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.GetGuideInfo(Boolean refresh, Int32 rtvVer) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 3685
[9/1/2006 07:06:29] GetGuide(): System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file "J:\\dvarchive\\24 - Day 3- 5-00PM - 6-00PM.xml" because it is being used by another process.
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.CreateScanner()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Init()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.GetGuideInfo(Boolean refresh, Int32 rtvVer) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 3685
[9/1/2006 07:06:29] GetGuide(): System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file "J:\\dvarchive\\Star Trek- Enterprise.xml" because it is being used by another process.
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.CreateScanner()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Init()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.GetGuideInfo(Boolean refresh, Int32 rtvVer) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 3685
[9/1/2006 07:06:29] GetGuide(): System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file "J:\\dvarchive\\24 - Day 3- 7-00PM - 8-00PM.xml" because it is being used by another process.
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.CreateScanner()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Init()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.GetGuideInfo(Boolean refresh, Int32 rtvVer) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 3685
[9/1/2006 07:06:41] GetGuide(): System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file "J:\\dvarchive\\Battlestar Galactica - Water.xml" because it is being used by another process.
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.CreateScanner()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Init()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.GetGuideInfo(Boolean refresh, Int32 rtvVer) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 3685

of course, that's not the full log...


----------



## rbolen70

I'm wondering if DVArchive has those files open at that time while scanning for it's guide update.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

I don't know why it would... dvarchive is not at the time serving any shows...


Update: Wirns seems to be doing it's thing in the background, but the web-server is not working at all. Trying to RESTART wirns from the wirns mon ends up hanging the service, and a reboot of the PC is necessary...


John


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.16 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to WiRNS.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.16 9/01/2006

WiRNS

1. View wirns.log and wirns.debug.log via gui window from WiRNSMon.

2. In web view log, don't worry about debug.log if empty or non-existent.

3. Fix VLC Streaming.

4. Allow quote and apostrophe use in mouse-over text.

5. Improvements to gui log viewer.

6. Hide lineup selections for DVA & WiRNS Replays.

7. Re-implement filesystem watcher for show paths. WiRNS will create a new .guide whenever there is a change.

8. Auto-update log tabs in the gui-based log viewer.

9. Option to publish received shows on Poopli/IVSBase on a per replay basis.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

WiRNS is now classified as closed-source FreeWare.

License 

---------------------------------------


----------



## Bigjohns

Lets see if this one exhibits the same problem...

but - I can't seem to send any more. I try to send, and I get a nearly immediate 'red' screen. The device I'm trying to send to passes the IVS test.


this is what is logged:

9/1/2006 18:41:21] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts

[9/1/2006 18:41:21] [DNS] Returning 67.41.76.188 for rddns-production-1.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.51

[9/1/2006 18:48:48] [IVSPROVIDER] Getting backup.rddns.cc for rddns-production.replaytv.net

[9/1/2006 18:48:48] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider returned RDDNS information for ISN 00004-54831-52970

[9/1/2006 18:48:48] [IVSPROVIDER] Getting backup.rddns.cc for rddns-production.replaytv.net

[9/1/2006 18:48:48] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider returned RDDNS information for ISN 00004-54831-52970


----------



## rbolen70

I just tried it to verify and it worked.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

it worked the third time I tried it. Odd.


Let's see if I can get through the night without crashing it!


John


----------



## Bigjohns

I just don't understand it... the 'webserver' crashed again... I can't make it load the web page, or refresh anything... firefox just sits there 'loading' over and over and over..


Does it matter than I'm runnign win2k (all service packs and updates) on a dual core A64 processor?


John


ryan - you've fixed it remotely for me before, so you might have the login information still... give it a try. You won't be able to connect, I expect, even though the log is updating and everything there seems normal.


----------



## Bigjohns

Trying to stop/start the service from command line:
Code:


Code:


C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator>net stop wirns
The service could not be controlled in its present state.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 2189.


C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator>net start wirns
The requested service has already been started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 2182.


----------



## Bigjohns

Just the oddest stuff...
Code:


Code:


Show: 2006 MTV Video Music Awards - (1157068797) sent from Stegj30188 to 00004-54831-84915 failed.
Remote Replay info:
RDDNS Server up; ISN not found

but the unit passes the IVS test...


----------



## Bigjohns

When a show is 'green' in the guide, that means it's copied to the wirns download directories, right? Safe to delete from the replay?


----------



## rbolen70

There was an issue with my backup rddns server. Got this fixed. When I copied over the updated plugins, I copied over a hosts file that simulated a DNNA server outage. So, any lookups for isn's not known to the backup, would fail.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Cool.


Wirns 'webserver' crashed on me again. Looking at the wirns webpage, which I leave constantly open, it shows the last RDNS status at 11:17:13am.


Clicking on anything causes firefox to try to connect... but it just tries constantly...


here is the current WIRNS log:
Code:


Code:


9/3/2006 10:50:35] Configured to refresh ToDo and Replay Guide every 120 minutes.
[9/3/2006 11:09:42] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 11:09:42] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.110 for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.52
[9/3/2006 11:09:42] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider received an update request from ISN 00004-54832-57421
[9/3/2006 11:09:42] [IVSPROVIDER] Getting backup.rddns.cc for rddns-production.replaytv.net
[9/3/2006 11:13:12] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 11:13:12] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.110 for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.41
[9/3/2006 11:13:12] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider received an update request from ISN 00004-54831-85021
[9/3/2006 11:13:12] [IVSPROVIDER] Getting backup.rddns.cc for rddns-production.replaytv.net
[9/3/2006 11:16:50] Saving configuration
[9/3/2006 11:16:50] New configuration saved.
[9/3/2006 11:16:50] Loading configuration
[9/3/2006 11:17:12] [IVSPROVIDER] Getting backup.rddns.cc for rddns-production.replaytv.net
[9/3/2006 11:17:13] [IVSPROVIDER] Getting backup.rddns.cc for rddns-production.replaytv.net
[9/3/2006 11:17:13] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider returned RDDNS information for ISN 00004-54831-85021
[9/3/2006 11:17:13] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider returned RDDNS information for ISN 00004-54831-85021
[9/3/2006 11:41:26] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 11:41:26] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.110 for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.51
[9/3/2006 11:41:26] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider received an update request from ISN 00004-54831-88325
[9/3/2006 11:41:26] [IVSPROVIDER] Getting backup.rddns.cc for rddns-production.replaytv.net
[9/3/2006 12:09:42] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 12:09:42] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.110 for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.52
[9/3/2006 12:09:42] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider received an update request from ISN 00004-54832-57421
[9/3/2006 12:09:42] [IVSPROVIDER] Getting backup.rddns.cc for rddns-production.replaytv.net
[9/3/2006 12:13:12] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 12:13:12] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.110 for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.41
[9/3/2006 12:13:12] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider received an update request from ISN 00004-54831-85021
[9/3/2006 12:13:12] [IVSPROVIDER] Getting backup.rddns.cc for rddns-production.replaytv.net
[9/3/2006 12:41:26] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 12:41:26] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.110 for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.51
[9/3/2006 12:41:26] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider received an update request from ISN 00004-54831-88325
[9/3/2006 12:41:26] [IVSPROVIDER] Getting backup.rddns.cc for rddns-production.replaytv.net
[9/3/2006 12:50:35] Updating ReplayGuide information
[9/3/2006 12:50:35] Stopping ToDo Timer
[9/3/2006 12:50:35] Processing ReplayGuide Information.
[9/3/2006 12:50:37] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Bed Room(192.168.2.41)
[9/3/2006 12:50:39] Parsed 40/40 entries.
[9/3/2006 12:50:39] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Bre Rtv(192.168.2.52)
[9/3/2006 12:50:40] Parsed 52/52 entries.
[9/3/2006 12:50:40] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.2.51)
[9/3/2006 12:50:43] Parsed 102/102 entries.
[9/3/2006 12:50:43] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: jcs-win2k(192.168.2.110)
[9/3/2006 12:50:44] Parsed 50/50 entries.
[9/3/2006 12:50:46] Added 88 ReplayGuide shows for Bed Room
[9/3/2006 12:50:47] Added 128 ReplayGuide shows for Bre Rtv
[9/3/2006 12:50:49] Added 261 ReplayGuide shows for Family Room
[9/3/2006 12:50:51] Added 539 ReplayGuide shows for jcs-win2k
[9/3/2006 12:50:58] ReplayGuide data for Bed Room successfully uploaded to Poopli.
[9/3/2006 12:51:02] ReplayGuide data for Bre Rtv successfully uploaded to Poopli.
[9/3/2006 12:51:07] ReplayGuide data for Family Room successfully uploaded to Poopli.
[9/3/2006 12:51:20] ReplayGuide data for jcs-win2k successfully uploaded to Poopli.
[9/3/2006 12:51:29] Checking Manual Recordings.
[9/3/2006 12:51:29] Added 1 Manual Recordings to the database.
[9/3/2006 12:51:29] Scheduling JIT Recordings
[9/3/2006 12:51:29] Scheduling JIT Recordings complete
[9/3/2006 12:51:29] Processing ToDo Information.
[9/3/2006 12:51:29] Building ToDo List for: Bed Room
[9/3/2006 12:51:29] Added 16 ToDo entries for Bed Room in 0.3281313 seconds.
[9/3/2006 12:51:29] Building ToDo List for: Bre Rtv
[9/3/2006 12:51:30] Added 17 ToDo entries for Bre Rtv in 0.3437566 seconds.
[9/3/2006 12:51:30] Building ToDo List for: Family Room
[9/3/2006 12:51:30] Added 16 ToDo entries for Family Room in 0.2343795 seconds.
[9/3/2006 12:51:30] Determining conflicts...
[9/3/2006 12:51:30] Completed conflict determination in 0.0468759 seconds.
[9/3/2006 12:51:30] Done.
[9/3/2006 12:51:30] Configured to refresh ToDo and Replay Guide every 120 minutes.
[9/3/2006 13:09:42] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 13:09:42] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.110 for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.52
[9/3/2006 13:09:42] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider received an update request from ISN 00004-54832-57421
[9/3/2006 13:09:42] [IVSPROVIDER] Getting backup.rddns.cc for rddns-production.replaytv.net
[9/3/2006 13:13:12] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 13:13:12] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.110 for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.41
[9/3/2006 13:13:13] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider received an update request from ISN 00004-54831-85021
[9/3/2006 13:13:13] [IVSPROVIDER] Getting backup.rddns.cc for rddns-production.replaytv.net
[9/3/2006 13:41:26] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 13:41:26] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.110 for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.51
[9/3/2006 13:41:36] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 13:41:36] [DNS] Returning 67.41.76.188 for rddns-production-1.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.51
[9/3/2006 14:09:42] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 14:09:42] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.110 for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.52
[9/3/2006 14:09:52] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 14:09:52] [DNS] Returning 67.41.76.188 for rddns-production-1.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.52
[9/3/2006 14:13:13] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 14:13:13] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.110 for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.41
[9/3/2006 14:13:23] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WiRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts
[9/3/2006 14:13:23] [DNS] Returning 67.41.76.188 for rddns-production-1.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.41

There is nothing in any of the other logs.


----------



## Bigjohns

One additional odity... my 60 minute shows (dvarchive) show up as 90 minute in WIRNS>...All of them. Not just the ones I have copied recently..


----------



## Bigjohns

updated info:

I installed an update monday night. No lockup since. But I still have this odd thing where all the shows WIRNS lists from my DVA show as 90 minutes....


----------



## meehawl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigjohns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wirns is using 99%CPU...



I just did a clean install of WiRNS 1.3.2b15. Twice now it has hung at max CPU usage for several hours. Makes the HTPC incredibly sluggish. Takes a few minutes to respond to a net stop wirns.exe, but eventually does. The common element is that the last WiRNS log entry both times was "Refreshing RecordingGuide" on the DVArchive on the same machine bound to the same NIC using different IP.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.17 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to WiRNS.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.17 10/06/2006

WiRNS

1. Keep bad data from messing up an entire ReplayGuide.

2. Add option to ReplayGuide for case sensitive sorting.

3. Add recorded episode part numbers to JIT / DNRA check.

4. Fix issue with received shows showing up on Poopli/IVSBase if not checked.

5. Add Event Trigger for ReplayTV connected. TheDreamer

6. Add web proxy config.

7. Add option to not use Windows proxy config.

8. Allow "moving" a scheduled recording to a different Replay.

9. Set action to Schedule or Change for a show schedule window based on if the show is already scheduled per replay.

10. Allow user to configure styles for display.

11. Added download satus to What's Happening page.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

WiRNS is now classified as closed-source FreeWare.

License 

---------------------------------------


----------



## TheOtherAbbot

Just wanted to express thanks for keeping this tool up-to-date. Not sure what I'd do without it.


Having said that I do have a request/question and I'm sorry if its been answered previously. Is there anyway to avoid having my guide (in the replay) get messed up around the time that my labs.zap2it.com subscription expires.


Basically, the week after the subscription expires is usually missing 30% of the shows or so and sometimes entire days of everything. I do tricks like adding channels to other devices and then removing them but that doesn't always work.


Is it possible to tell the replay only about the shows that are in the guide so if the changes from the expiration date on are missing then do fill the days with blanks?


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheOtherAbbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wanted to express thanks for keeping this tool up-to-date. Not sure what I'd do without it.
> 
> 
> Having said that I do have a request/question and I'm sorry if its been answered previously. Is there anyway to avoid having my guide (in the replay) get messed up around the time that my labs.zap2it.com subscription expires.
> 
> 
> Basically, the week after the subscription expires is usually missing 30% of the shows or so and sometimes entire days of everything. I do tricks like adding channels to other devices and then removing them but that doesn't always work.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to tell the replay only about the shows that are in the guide so if the changes from the expiration date on are missing then do fill the days with blanks?



Thanks! I'm sure that could be possible, but I want to keep Zap2it data accurate. The message on the index page about subscription expriation shows up around 2 weeks prior to it expiring. If there are blanks, WiRNS does fill them when serving to the Replay.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

There is now a menu item "Manage Photos" under the "Tools" menu and is available at this time.


To use this feature, you MUST enable security on the WiRNS Configuration page. You can use the bypass IP list.


Let us know what you think.


Ryan


----------



## dotheDVDeed

The first of many dumb questions:


How come I can't delete a show that I previously downloaded.


This is the message I get:


Manual record from Line2 : has NOT been deleted.

Check to see if the show still exists and is not in use.


TIM


nevermind I completely trashed it and there's no reinstalling it. EFFF it I'll stay DVArchive


----------



## Cloaked

I'm getting harassed by: Unexpected result code (851e0001). Any ideas?


This is a first ever attempt to setup WiRNS. Everything tracks the install guide perfectly up until "change the zip code on your replay". At this point it reports "Setting Clock" then the error. The WiRNS log indicates it is servicing the requests and the 'nslookup' check suggests WiRNS DNS functionality is working. I've reinstalled several times, made sure no firewall/virus/spyware apps were running, etc... I wouldn't rule out a network problem, but I've never had trouble streaming shows and the Replays update fine as long as their DNS entries do not point to WiRNS.


I'm stumped and would appreciate any suggestions as to what the error means.


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotheDVDeed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The first of many dumb questions:
> 
> 
> How come I can't delete a show that I previously downloaded.
> 
> 
> This is the message I get:
> 
> 
> Manual record from Line2 : has NOT been deleted.
> 
> Check to see if the show still exists and is not in use.
> 
> 
> TIM
> 
> 
> nevermind I completely trashed it and there's no reinstalling it. EFFF it I'll stay DVArchive



Tim,


Was "local shows read-only" checked?


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cloaked* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting harassed by: Unexpected result code (851e0001). Any ideas?
> 
> 
> This is a first ever attempt to setup WiRNS. Everything tracks the install guide perfectly up until "change the zip code on your replay". At this point it reports "Setting Clock" then the error. The WiRNS log indicates it is servicing the requests and the 'nslookup' check suggests WiRNS DNS functionality is working. I've reinstalled several times, made sure no firewall/virus/spyware apps were running, etc... I wouldn't rule out a network problem, but I've never had trouble streaming shows and the Replays update fine as long as their DNS entries do not point to WiRNS.
> 
> 
> I'm stumped and would appreciate any suggestions as to what the error means.



Do you have DVA installed? and on another IP? What's your setup like?


Ryan


----------



## dotheDVDeed

What's the best method to completely reinstall WiRNS and start with the original default settings?


TIM


----------



## Cloaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have DVA installed? and on another IP? What's your setup like?
> 
> 
> Ryan



Ryan,


I have a pair of 5040's connected to a Linksys switch. That switch is connected to a LAN port on a Netgear router in the adjacent room as is the PC running WiRNS (i.e. although the router is wireless, the Replay network is completely hardwired). The router functions as a DHCP server, but it is configured to assign each 5040 with a constant address (for the DHCP bug). The PC runs XP Home. Although DVArchive is installed, it does not run automatically and I made sure it was not running before trying WiRNS. I did not bother to figure out seperate IPs for DVA and WiRNS because each would only run occasionally and never at the same time.


It looks like the recorder is getting bad data from WiRNS in response to the zip change. I would say I scewed up the WiRNS install, but it is extremely straighforward and there were no complications (I even have the Zap2It channel guide showing in WiRNS). Maybe something is running in the background on the PC so I'll try WiRNS on a different computer when I get back in town.


Thanks for giving this some thought.


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotheDVDeed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the best method to completely reinstall WiRNS and start with the original default settings?
> 
> 
> TIM



Tim,


You should be able to get by with just stopping WiRNS, deleting the WiRNS registry key and start WiRNS again.


Ryan


----------



## TheOtherAbbot

Hi again. Since upgrading WiRNS earlier this month, I have not been able to initiate proper connects from my replay. I usually get "There was a problem transferring data from the Replay Service". I've upgraded to the latest but it still fails. It basically goes 92% of the way including getting all guide data but then failed in the last step. I mentioned previously that this usually happens after the labs expiry data passes but it usually works after that. This time it has not successfully updated from a net connect.


I can remove the channel lineup and switch to another. Then remove that and switch back and it works but then fails to do net connects from then on. Any idea what might be causing this?


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheOtherAbbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi again. Since upgrading WiRNS earlier this month, I have not been able to initiate proper connects from my replay. I usually get "There was a problem transferring data from the Replay Service". I've upgraded to the latest but it still fails. It basically goes 92% of the way including getting all guide data but then failed in the last step. I mentioned previously that this usually happens after the labs expiry data passes but it usually works after that. This time it has not successfully updated from a net connect.
> 
> 
> I can remove the channel lineup and switch to another. Then remove that and switch back and it works but then fails to do net connects from then on. Any idea what might be causing this?



Howdy. I had just uploaded a fix the other day that corrected an NTP proxy issue. This should help.


Ryan


----------



## Cloaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cloaked* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting harassed by: Unexpected result code (851e0001). Any ideas?




Just to close this out, it appears to be a hiccup related to v1.3.2.17. Based on a post at Planet Replay I tried v1.3.2.15 and it works fine. Thanks for the help, both directly and indirectly!


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cloaked* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to close this out, it appears to be a hiccup related to v1.3.2.17. Based on a post at Planet Replay I tried v1.3.2.15 and it works fine. Thanks for the help, both directly and indirectly!



Howdy..


This has been fixed with the NTP proxy fix.


Ryan


----------



## foltz61

I was wondering if WiRNS has a function to upgrade software? I used the trick to get IVS and CA back on my machines and it worked fine. I would just like to move to the latest builds which support these features. I'm pretty sure this doesn't exist so, maybe a new feature







. Also, a DynDNS update feature would be great also.


Thanks,


Joe


----------



## rbolen70

Unless you can find someone with 5.1 build 143, build 140 is the latest.


WiRNS cannot update software.


Ryan


----------



## TheOtherAbbot

I rolled back to a previous build for a couple of weeks but updated based on your suggestion I've updated again but I'm still having a number of issues with connections.


One thing I noticed was that the update was updating plugin PDB files but not the actual DLLs. I've deleted the plugins directory and reupdated and it seems to be connecting now but it will be a couple of days before I will know if it sticks.


I normally stop wirns and update from wirnsmon so I assume the dlls should not have been in use.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.18 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to WiRNS.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.18 11/17/2006

WiRNS

1. URLEncode show search URLs.

2. Add new feature to manage photos. WiRNS Security is required to use this.

3. Add new feature: Event Timer.

4. Add new feature: Script Processing for Event Timer.

5. Add new OpenSearch search interface for FF2 or IE7.

6. Require WiRNS Security to update events.

7. Add file verification for uploading photos/files to the Replay.

8. Add new startup splash screen. Automatically calibrates timer after each startup.

9. Added Pause/Resume and Deny/Allow buttons to IVSTracker transfers.

10. Added Poopli/IVSBase show/channel hider. Accessed via the ReplayGuide show pop-up window.

11. Fixed lineup changes when serving guide data.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

WiRNS is now classified as closed-source FreeWare.

License 

---------------------------------------


----------



## Scallica

After 2 hours, and 4 reinstalls, I finally got WiRNS working. I understand if you have a 5504, with a 5040 image, the IVS and Commercial Skip will be disabled during the first connect to the mothership. Does WiRNS automatically intercept these requests or do I have to configure it?


----------



## Conspiracy

Hi All,


It's been a while since I've been here and it looks like you've been doing some nice work.


I recently enable file and printer sharing, and remote desktop on my Windoze network and for some reason that killed my WiRNs. I've been using a _very_ old version of WiRNS, so I figured I'd upgrade to see if that helped; no love.


When I try to connect it says, "There was a problem transferring information from the ReplayTV Service". I can ping the replay; I can connect with Replay without WiRNS (though I have to cancel the connect for fear of new software); The guide data loads. In the old (command line) version of WiRNs I could see the replay connecting to WiRNs, but it would just quickly run through RDDNS queries; on the same machine file and printer sharing is working, remote desktop is working, my FTP server is working, and general web browsing is working. I've tried versions 1.3.2.12, .15, .16 and .19


I even tried installing WiRNS on my laptop and it has the same problem. Any ideas? Thanks



-Jim


----------



## Scallica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheOtherAbbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to avoid having my guide (in the replay) get messed up around the time that my labs.zap2it.com subscription expires.



What do you do when your Zap2it subscription expires? Can you renew it or do you have to sign up for another account?


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scallica* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After 2 hours, and 4 reinstalls, I finally got WiRNS working. I understand if you have a 5504, with a 5040 image, the IVS and Commercial Skip will be disabled during the first connect to the mothership. Does WiRNS automatically intercept these requests or do I have to configure it?



All you need to do is point your Replay's DNS servers to your WiRNS IP. That will be enough unless you want IVS/CA. Then, you just need to rename shellcmds.example to shellcmds in the WiRNS install directory.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've been here and it looks like you've been doing some nice work.
> 
> 
> I recently enable file and printer sharing, and remote desktop on my Windoze network and for some reason that killed my WiRNs. I've been using a _very_ old version of WiRNS, so I figured I'd upgrade to see if that helped; no love.
> 
> 
> When I try to connect it says, "There was a problem transferring information from the ReplayTV Service". I can ping the replay; I can connect with Replay without WiRNS (though I have to cancel the connect for fear of new software); The guide data loads. In the old (command line) version of WiRNs I could see the replay connecting to WiRNs, but it would just quickly run through RDDNS queries; on the same machine file and printer sharing is working, remote desktop is working, my FTP server is working, and general web browsing is working. I've tried versions 1.3.2.12, .15, .16 and .19
> 
> 
> I even tried installing WiRNS on my laptop and it has the same problem. Any ideas? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> -Jim



Do you have Windoze (or any other) firewall en/disabled? What ports are allowed? You need to make sure that DNS, HTTP/80 and NTP (UDP/123) are allowed.


Ryan


----------



## Scallica

If WiRNS gets channel guide data from Zap2it, and ReplayTV's mothership gets its channel guide data from Zap2it as well, why are the show descriptions different?


----------



## Conspiracy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have Windoze (or any other) firewall en/disabled? What ports are allowed? You need to make sure that DNS, HTTP/80 and NTP (UDP/123) are allowed.
> 
> 
> Ryan



I forgot to mention that. I shut down firewalls for testing when I started having the problem, but that didn't help. (I also did an aribitrary reboot after that even though I don't think that was necessary)


As far as the ports, are you asking about my router or was that still a question about the firewall? I presuming firewall, becasue if 80 is shut down I couldn't browse.



Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.


-Jim


----------



## captainfish

My problems are, with the latest WIRNS, is


1) the Remote Control does not bring up the snapshots of the replay screens. (I have a photo partition). But, I am able to control the replay.

2) I can not delete a scheduled record. I try selecting disable, but the browser screen just blanks.

3) WIRNS will not download recorded shows.


(latest wirns, replay 45xx, winxp pro sp2)


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captainfish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My problems are, with the latest WIRNS, is
> 
> 
> 1) the Remote Control does not bring up the snapshots of the replay screens. (I have a photo partition). But, I am able to control the replay.
> 
> 2) I can not delete a scheduled record. I try selecting disable, but the browser screen just blanks.
> 
> 3) WIRNS will not download recorded shows.
> 
> 
> (latest wirns, replay 45xx, winxp pro sp2)



Have you run the updater?


Ryan


----------



## captainfish

are you referring to the Wirns "Check for updates" or the selection from within the Administration menu option to update/rebuild the replay guide/todo list??


Yes, on both accounts.


1) However, from the online documentation, I got the impression that the remote control was going to give me a popup window that showed me the result of each of my actions. In IE6, my browsing window just blanks. In Firefox 1.5, my window does not change only accepts my "button" selection.


2) When I try to disable a scheduled record via channel guide, the schedule configuration window will only blank out. Upon refresh or BACK, the record is still there.


3) I figured out why the shows would not download. They were


----------



## cable0

Can you use WIRNS to just update the 55xx series RTV's (CA and IVS features) and still have it get channel guide updates from replaytv? I am having problems getting it to use the zap account. I have two RTV's, one 5K series and one 5540. Both are upgraded to over 150 hours


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.20 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to WiRNS.com and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.20 01/19/2007

WiRNS

1. Add (optional) ToDo strikethrough color customization.

2. Log meaningful Zap2it download errors.

3. Add database connection monitor.

4. Return correct content-type for web browsers.

5. Add WiRNS Downgrade option and backup limits.

6. In ToDo, move record options link to the Recording icon, show title link becomes Show Search.

7. Change to user-defined links on Index Page.

8. Add per-replay show path configuration under Configuration > WiRNS Show Paths.

9. Add Manage Replay Show Folders. Move local shows between folders.

10. Fix handling of IE7's HTTP/1.0 request that adds an extra "/r/n" at the end of the body.

11. Add configurable show download paths.

12. Add new script feature: Send new shows via IVS.

13. Add new script feature: Download new shows.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

WiRNS is now classified as closed-source FreeWare.

License 

---------------------------------------


----------



## Fool

Alright, I give. I need some help from WiRNS Gods...


My installed configuration of WiRNS stopped working. I think this happened when I upgraded to WiRNS Ver 1.3.2.20 (WiRNSMon Ver 1.2.2523.26942).


I'm running it on WinXP along with IVSMagic.

DVArchive runs on a separate computer with its own IP **ONLY** when I'm checking what upcoming shows are going to record or conflict or need it for some other reason.


The WiRNS Service starts.

WiRNS Monitor loads, but only goes Green for an instant, then back to Yellow


The WiRNS.debug.log shows:

[2/16/2007 11:47:53] Refresh(): System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.IsReplayAlive(String host) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 4754

at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayType..ctor(String name, String ip, Int32 type, String color, String input1, String input2, String input3, String serial, String isn, String port, String ivsNickname, String lastNetConnect, Boolean proxyGuide, Boolean doPoopli, Boolean doIVSBase, Boolean includeReceived, Boolean doJIT, Boolean IVSIntercept) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\Replay\\ReplayType.cs:line 69

at WiRNS.WiRNSMain.ForceReplayUpdate() in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\WiRNS\\WiRNSMain.cs:line 530



Unable to get into WiRNS configuration via web browser. Only option via WiRNSMon is restart' which ends in the same error.


First Update with noticed error:


2/15/2007 7:37:47 PM New Updates Found

2/15/2007 7:37:47 PM Backing up current installation

2/15/2007 7:37:55 PM ERROR deleting C:\\Program Files\\WiRNS\\WiRNS_Main.dll :

Access to the path "C:\\Program Files\\WiRNS\\WiRNS_Main.dll" is denied.

2/15/2007 7:37:55 PM Updating C:\\Program Files\\WiRNS\\WiRNS_Main.dll

2/15/2007 7:37:55 PM ERROR updating C:\\Program Files\\WiRNS\\WiRNS_Main.dll :

Cannot create a file when that file already exists.


2/15/2007 7:37:55 PM ERROR deleting C:\\Program Files\\WiRNS\\WiRNS_Main.pdb :

Access to the path "C:\\Program Files\\WiRNS\\WiRNS_Main.pdb" is denied.

2/15/2007 7:37:55 PM Updating C:\\Program Files\\WiRNS\\WiRNS_Main.pdb

2/15/2007 7:37:55 PM ERROR updating C:\\Program Files\\WiRNS\\WiRNS_Main.pdb :

Cannot create a file when that file already exists.


2/15/2007 7:37:55 PM UPDATE CHECK COMPLETE



So I stopped WiRNS Service and reupdated & files seemed to be copied ok:


2/16/2007 11:21:24 AM New Updates Found

2/16/2007 11:21:24 AM Backing up current installation

2/16/2007 11:21:29 AM Updating C:\\program files\\wirns\\WiRNS_Main.dll

2/16/2007 11:21:30 AM Updating C:\\program files\\wirns\\WiRNS_Main.pdb

2/16/2007 11:21:30 AM UPDATE CHECK COMPLETE


Manually restarted WiRNS Service and WiRNSMon with same error result in WiRNSDebug.log


----------



## rbolen70

Fool...


This has been fixed. The odd thing is, this function was working perfectly as is until a windows update a few days ago.


Anyway, run the updater and you'll be set.


Ryan


----------



## Fool

[For the record...]


Above problem is fixed. THANKS RYAN!!!


But it required manual intervention as the auto update was still failing.


WiRNS_Main.dll and WiRNS_Main.pdb were not being updated because the attempt to delete the existing files was still failing. Neither they nor the directory was ReadOnly.


I simply cut the files and pasted them in a backup directory (for saftey). Then reran the auto update and all was fine again.


[Slicker 'new' user interface!!]


----------



## Scallica

Hi all,


Sometimes, huge sections of my RTV channel guide are missing. However, when I look at the channel guide in WiRNS, on the same time slot, the guide is complete. Any idea why the guide on my RTV is incomplete?


----------



## antjenkins

WiRNS has lately been getting a bit squirrelly when using IVS tracker. I'm pretty sure it started about the time of the last update (to 1.3.2.20).


First, it won't let me delete any of the entries (current or complete) while a transfer is taking place. I can't be sure this is the case for an external transfer (from poopli), but it is definitely true for local transfers (which DO use IVSProvider).


Second, with attempts to do so (and occasionally without attempts to do so), WiRNS will usually restart on its own (in application mode, rather than service mode) after trying to view or refresh the IVS tracker page again.


It's not a big issue ("...so the doctor says 'Don't do that.'"), but one I haven't seen mentioned.


Update:


It's fixed. I ran the updater, which pulled down the new IVS stuff, and everything seems to be working now (although the default setting for speed was 0, which meant I had to poke around to find out why my transfers from WiRNS to my Replay weren't moving at all for 24 hours).


----------



## larmic1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scallica* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Sometimes, huge sections of my RTV channel guide are missing. However, when I look at the channel guide in WiRNS, on the same time slot, the guide is complete. Any idea why the guide on my RTV is incomplete?



I have the same problem. I usually revert to an older version (1.3.1.17 works well), download the guide, update the RTV, then shutdown and startup the current WiRNS again. Must be a simpler way!


----------



## Bigjohns

does DVarchive eliminate the need to manually delete zipcode and reload per Replay TV for the 'daylight savings time fix'??
http://kb.replaytv.com/index.php?_m=...kbarticleid=43


----------



## nded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigjohns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does DVarchive eliminate the need to manually delete zipcode and reload per Replay TV for the 'daylight savings time fix'??
> http://kb.replaytv.com/index.php?_m=...kbarticleid=43



Errr...umm...No. How much beer have you been drinking today?


----------



## Bigjohns

LOL. I was reading a DVArchive thread... about daylight savings time change... and, well, I ment WIRNS, nded... WIRNS...

*sigh*


----------



## Scallica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larmic1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I usually revert to an older version (1.3.1.17 works well), download the guide, update the RTV, then shutdown and startup the current WiRNS again. Must be a simpler way!



Thanks for the tip. I downgraded to version 1.3.2.16 and cleared the channel guide on the RTV. Then I refreshed the channel guide on the RTV and now my guide is complete.


Does rbolen70 know about this issue?


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scallica* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I downgraded to version 1.3.2.16 and cleared the channel guide on the RTV. Then I refreshed the channel guide on the RTV and now my guide is complete.
> 
> 
> Does rbolen70 know about this issue?



Back in 1.3.2.16, the default number of days to get guide data was 14, then DD put a limit as to how many days. This can cause the guide hole problem. You can change your DataDirect days to 14 again and I have just made this the default configuration again.


Ryan


----------



## larmic1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Back in 1.3.2.16, the default number of days to get guide data was 14, then DD put a limit as to how many days. This can cause the guide hole problem. You can change your DataDirect days to 14 again and I have just made this the default configuration again.
> 
> 
> Ryan



Thanks, Ryan, I'll try it out.


----------



## Bigjohns

Tried updating WIRNS this morning, Ryan... I get this:
Code:


Code:


Backing up current installation
ERROR deleting C:\\WiRNS\\WiRNS_Main.dll : 
Access to the path "C:\\WiRNS\\WiRNS_Main.dll" is denied.
Updating C:\\WiRNS\\WiRNS_Main.dll
ERROR updating C:\\WiRNS\\WiRNS_Main.dll : 
Cannot create a file when that file already exists.

UPDATE CHECK COMPLETE

thoughts??


----------



## rbolen70

It was probably still in use. Stop WiRNS, run the updater and start back up.


Ryan


----------



## ajaslow

I reformated system last night with Vista Ultimate. I disabled the Windows built in firewall and set the system to have a fixed IP address of 192.168.2.51. After instaling WiRNS (and getting all the updates), my computer is intercepting the Replay 5040's request (IP of 192.168.2.52), however, when my Replay attemps to get the list of providers (on the "ReplayTV Service" screen, at the "Setting Clock" stage, I get the following error message:


"Unexpected result code. (84420005)."


I did the manual time zone update as ReplayTV requested, so I am at a loss. Anyone have any solutions?


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan -


I am getting the unexpected result /setting clock error on my 5540 as well - using WIRNS with the no-software-update patch...Vista is not part of my equation...


John


----------



## tooncis

How do I tell Wirns to use the command line to startup/run....and visa versa


I had to re-install and now it doesn't run from command line (when I have WirnsMon.exe start it).


Thanks!


----------



## rbolen70

Glenn answered this at PlanetReplay. I'll paraphrase here in case someone else wants to know.


WiRNSMon will remember how WiRNS was started last. So just start via the command line, then after that, WiRNSMon will use that.


Ryan


----------



## Scallica

Today, I refreshed my guide data in DVA and in WiRNS. The channel lineups are totally different for MTV and BET at 10:00am on April 7th. Why is that?


----------



## rbolen70

There are topics at the Zap2it forums about this. They say that they are looking into this along with the show description issue.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan -


I've got 3 replays configured to use WIRNS> WHen I "change the zip code" to correct some guide issue, I am still getting the "unexpected result /setting clock error" with the long error code.


If I stop wirns, and re-start it, it works... for about the first 10 minutes that Wirns is runnign...


Any clue as to what might be happening?


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigjohns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ryan -
> 
> 
> I've got 3 replays configured to use WIRNS> WHen I "change the zip code" to correct some guide issue, I am still getting the "unexpected result /setting clock error" with the long error code.
> 
> 
> If I stop wirns, and re-start it, it works... for about the first 10 minutes that Wirns is runnign...
> 
> 
> Any clue as to what might be happening?



Does your Replay hang saying "Setting Clock" for about 1 minute before giving you the "unexpected result"? If so, then you are having a problem with the NTP proxy in WiRNS. I would suspect that the NTP proxy has stopped for some reason and restarting WiRNS gets it going again. You could check for listens on the NTP port, ("netstat -a" and look for port 123). Maybe you will find that when you have the problem there is no listen...


Henry


----------



## hdonzis

Bigjohns only has a UDP NTP listen:


> Quote:
> UDP jcs-amdx2:ntp *:*



But, does not have a TCP NTP listen. He is also running the Tardis NTP client, which shouldn't hurt anything. I have to assume that the TCP NTP listen went away for some reason. Although, since I believe that the Replay uses UDP to set the time, you'd think it would still be working. But, the fact that the NTP listen has gone away has to make one wonder what it going on...


Henry


----------



## Bigjohns

That is exactly the situation... I checked my copy of "tardis", and it was set to broadcast NTP... I turned that off, then downloaded the newest WIRNS. I'm going to reboot shortly and see what happens.


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigjohns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is exactly the situation... I checked my copy of "tardis", and it was set to broadcast NTP... I turned that off, then downloaded the newest WIRNS. I'm going to reboot shortly and see what happens.



Did that fix it?


Henry


----------



## Bigjohns

Still don't see a NTP on the TCP side of netstat. And looking back at the log, WIRNS was intercepting (no NTP errors)... So, no...


----------



## Bigjohns

Still don't see a NTP on the TCP side of netstat. And looking back at the log, WIRNS was intercepting (no NTP errors)... So, no...


----------



## Scallica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Back in 1.3.2.16, the default number of days to get guide data was 14, then DD put a limit as to how many days. This can cause the guide hole problem. You can change your DataDirect days to 14 again and I have just made this the default configuration again.



Ryan,


Sorry to bug you again about this issue, but I am still seeing gaps in the channel guide on the RTV. I am running version 1.3.2.20. I do not see these gaps in the Channel Guide in WiRNS. Please advise.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.2.21 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to WiRNS.com and click on "Download" on the left.


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.2.21 04/22/2007

WiRNS

1. Don't show Splash Screen during initial config.

2. Added RSS Feeds.

3. Another Dish PPV fix.

4. Index page modifications.

5. IVSProvider.conf file no longer needed if tracking IVS transfers via WiRNS.

6. Add IVS receive/intercept.

7. SQLite3.dll ver 3.3.13.

8. Valiadate Zap2it guide data for each day prior to adding to database.

9. Add command line switch "PurgeGuideData". Usage: wirns.exe -PurgeGuideData.

10. Minor changes here & there.

11. Sqlite.dll 3.3.15.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

WiRNS is now classified as closed-source FreeWare.

License 

---------------------------------------


----------



## madSkeelz

Just saw this on /.


"Zap2It Labs Discontinuing Free TV Guide Service"

http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/06/20/1920224 
http://labs.zap2it.com/


----------



## Scallica

Does this mean WiRNS is toast?


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scallica* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does this mean WiRNS is toast?



Not even close.










Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Holy crap, batman! What are we going to do??


----------



## ocraven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scallica* /forum/post/10840945
> 
> 
> Does this mean WiRNS is toast?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbolen70* /forum/post/10843603
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigjohns* /forum/post/10854893
> 
> 
> Holy crap, batman! What are we going to do??



Since these are the most recent posts on WiRNS, one could easily get the mistaken impression that the death of Zap2it Labs data put an end to WiRNS. Not true! WiRNS 2.0 is available (in pre-release), and can get the proper data elsewhere. Discussion has moved to Planet Replay, not simply died out due to hopelessness. Hooray! I propose that this old and very huge WiRNS sticky on the various problems and fixes people had with earlier versions of WiRNS be un-stickied, and replaced with a new sticky directing people to the relevant resources. I've started a thread that could serve this role , but don't mind at all if one of the WiRNS bigwigs wants to do one instead, to provide greater authority and accuracy.


----------



## rbolen70

Some good news here .


Ryan


----------

